# Premium 24”American National Skippy Deluxe Racer



## cr250mark (May 11, 2020)

1930’s
24” front
16” rear
Premium condition. -with Original Paint
American National Skippy deluxe racer tagged pioneer ( Gendron )
On front fender. 
this is the nicest one I’ve come across.
Enjoy 
Great Reference for American National. , Skippy and Gendron
Pumped out of Ohio


----------



## 1motime (May 11, 2020)

24"?  Kid was either slow or special.  Unique trike!  Great survivor!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 11, 2020)

Fantastic piece! Thanks for sharing. V/r Shawn


----------



## Oldbikes (May 11, 2020)

Wow! Great find, thanks for sharing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Juan G (May 21, 2020)

pretty cool


----------



## markivpedalpusher (May 21, 2020)

Awesome Mark !!


----------



## cr250mark (May 22, 2020)

This trike May be hitting the market 
If interested send me a pm 
It’s a not a cheap one , lol but don’t be scared.  
Mark


----------



## 1motime (May 22, 2020)

No more provision for Start a Private Conversation?


----------

